# Liquid Sevin for fleas?



## SarahFair

I am battling fleas inside right now. We kicked all the dogs out 2 weeks ago and I have sevin dusted (5%) everything out in the yard (animals, around the water hose, and flower beds)

We have flea bombed the house twice. One in the living room, one in our bedroom (where the dogs slept) and one in the hall in front of the other bedrooms. 
After the first bomb we came home.. MUCH better. After a day or two they started popping up again. 
After the second flea bomb they was a couple survivors the same day.


We went out and bought a carpet  shampooer that heats up the water. Ive only done one room so far but Im hoping it will help.
My dad raised the question... Can you put liquid sevin the shampooer and cleaning the carpets with that?

It does have a water rinse only cycle I could use that after to rinse all of it. 




Now, I have another problem. A cat got under my crawl space and gave birth in my insulation. She brought them out 2 weeks later COVERED in fleas. (Ive cleaned the fleas from the kittens).
Should I throw a bomb in the insulation?
Is there something I can treat under the house with?

My dad suggested Diazinon but it is no longer on the market..


----------



## pstrahin

SarahFair said:


> I am battling fleas inside right now. We kicked all the dogs out 2 weeks ago and I have sevin dusted (5%) everything out in the yard (animals, around the water hose, and flower beds)
> 
> We have flea bombed the house twice. One in the living room, one in our bedroom (where the dogs slept) and one in the hall in front of the other bedrooms.
> After the first bomb we came home.. MUCH better. After a day or two they started popping up again.
> After the second flea bomb they was a couple survivors the same day.
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a carpet  shampooer that heats up the water. Ive only done one room so far but Im hoping it will help.
> My dad raised the question... Can you put liquid sevin the shampooer and cleaning the carpets with that?
> 
> It does have a water rinse only cycle I could use that after to rinse all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have another problem. A cat got under my crawl space and gave birth in my insulation. She brought them out 2 weeks later COVERED in fleas. (Ive cleaned the fleas from the kittens).
> Should I throw a bomb in the insulation?
> Is there something I can treat under the house with?
> 
> My dad suggested Diazinon but it is no longer on the market..



I am going thru the same battle.  They are killing us.  I hope we get some good answers here.  Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## one hogman

We had them in our house, once it was terrible, they get in the carpet and lay eggs so you have to spray them several times to kill the ones that keep hatching, I think we spray three times waiting two or three days in between, I know you have read all the stuff you vacume well, several times and make sure you throw away the bag or clean out the Vacume cleaner or they will crawl out. I like Permethrin for outside the walls or basement boundries, I buy it concentrated at Brownlee's in Lawrenceville, 10%,  I don't use it in the House but it will kill for several weeks. I would use Permethrin in a pump up sprayer for that crawl space, Good luck I hope you get them soon.


----------



## lxbowhunter

had that problem last year,probably spent $200.00 dollars buying over the counter products..I finally called Arrow exterminators, they came out sprayed all the carpet, sprayed the yard, all for I believe was $125.00 and guaranteed to killem or they would come back... after 2-3 days haven't seen a flea since.  the good thing about what ever they put in the yard kept mosquitoes away too, for several months.  Money well spent


----------



## Elmerfudd4

Bayer Tree and Shrub.  You can also get Bayer Complete which hook up to a water hose and treats 3000 sq ft.  I have 12 beagles and not the first flea.  A large 32 oz container costs around $12-15.


----------



## ratlird

We had the same problem a few years back and what I did was use sevin dust over the carpets and funiture, brushed it into the capet and funiture, waited three day and vacumed all and threw out the bag. Make sure you move funiture and get under it or they will just jump there and hide. Used dove detergent on dogs and cats to get rid of the flees and eggs from them. It's a lot of work but we did get rid of them. Also sprayed entire yard and 10-12 feet up the side of the house and any trees, again to keep them from hiding out. Good luck.


----------



## grouper throat

I was thinking you can still buy diazinon for residential use at home depot, lowes, and TSC? I have a few non-commercial size bottles in the shed that I know I caught on sale at one of those places within the past year.

Anyways, I would try the Liquid Sevin if I were you. As long as you read the label carefully and follow it you should be fine. A second choice of mine that would probably be overkill and could be toxic for indoor use (might not be so good if you have cats around though) is Permethrin.


----------



## redman2006

Fleas out of doors, Bayer is the ticket.  Pricey, but it works.

Indoors you have several options.

First Vacum with the best one you have.  Everything, couches, etc.  Move everything.  This drops the numbers dramatically.

Launder everything you can.  bedding, blankets, throw rugs. 

Then treat all animals in the household, indoors and out.  Advantage, frontline plus, comfortis, trifexis.  These are some of the very best.  THEY WORK!

Then, treat the area. Bombs don't work!  They shadow so everything under the couches, tables etc is not treated. Use a good spray, or a product like Flea Busters. 

If you spray, use an IGR.  Insect growth regulators will make a huge difference.   They prevent the beasts from progressing from egg to larva or larva to pupa or pupa to adult.   

Spinosad as an active ingredient is also very safe and very effective.

Flea Busters is guaranteed for a year.  Frontline has a satisfaction guarantee.  If you use it for 4 months on all animals, they guarantee you will not have fleas or they will come out and exterminate for you.  Both of these are very safe.

The thing to remember, the pupa is resistant to most things.  They can hang around over winter without maturing to an adult, so even when you think you have it licked, there may be another batch ready to pop out. 

The danged things lay between 20 to 90 eggs a day depending on what study you read.  It does not take long to have a full blown infestation.

We deal with this every day.  If I can help, let me know how.

There is a ton of info out there.  Sifting through it all can be a pain.  

Remember this, Permethrins kill cats!  Sevin and others in the same class kill cats and can do the same in dogs at high enough doses.  If your cat is buddy buddy with your dog, do not use permetherins on the dog.  There is a chance it will rub off and affect the cat.  This is usually only a problem right after application and when they sleep together.

Lots of thes products will wipe out fish.  Be aware of that if you have a pond


----------



## fulldraw74

redman2006 said:


> Then treat all animals in the household, indoors and out.  Advantage, frontline plus, comfortis, trifexis.  These are some of the very best.  THEY WORK!



This is what i use and have not saw a flea on our pets in 3 years.....


----------



## SarahFair

We havent seen since the day after we bombed. 
Im hoping were on the winning end of this war


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

BAYER TREE AND SHRUB ON THE DOGS BACK IS THE BEST PRODUCT IVE EVER SEEN AND IVE BATTLED FLEAS OFF AND ON FOR YEARS AT SEVERAL DIFFERENT LOCATIONS...ABSOLUTLEY NOT A FLEA ONE ON THE DOGS A DAY AFTER YOU PUT IT ON EM BEEN USING IT FOR 2 YEARS OR SO NOW...BAYER PRODUCTS WORK..FRONTLINE AND SOME OTHERS HAD NO EFFECT ON EM....YOU CAN GET A BIG BOTTLE AT WALMART FOR LIKE $17 , i PUT 15CCS ON MY COONDOGS MIGHT WANNA DO LESS FOR SMALLER DOG..


----------



## SarahFair

Update:

Weve bombed the house 2, maybe 3x and we have another pack of bombs as a just in case...
I sevin dusted all the animals with 5% (dogs, cats, goats, chickens, turkeys) and they are staying outside... 
I also threw sevin dust around the water hose and under the house where it connects. I threw it in the gardens and other spots where it stays moist as well

Ive cleaned the carpets with a steam cleaner 2-3x per room and vacuum a lot. 
They arent 100% gone but we only see a few a week.. which is a lot better than where we were. 
Im hearing that even people who use high dollar monthly flea meds are having problems this year


----------



## dawg2

I use Advantage and don't have problems.  I also don't have animals in the house, so no fleas indoors.  You can bomb and spray all you want, but it will not kill the fleas in their cocoons waiting to hatch. They will stay dormant until something warm walks by (dog, cat, eprson, etc.)  You can get with an exterminator and they can spray with a chemical that keeps the flea from hatching from the coccoon and that is the best thing to do.  I would hate having all that poison all over my house...


----------



## gemcgrew

Has anybody tried the Flea Stoppers Carpet Powder?


----------



## irishredneck

I had flees in the house, gave the dog Comfortis and haven't seen any since. As soon as a flee bites the dog it dies. 

Good luck getting rid of them.
I know what I'd do with all those cats...


----------



## Nastytater

Fleas this year for my pouch was bad. He broke out with a bad case of fleas and it seemed everything I used wasn't working. I tried different shampoo's and tried the biospot spray that you get from petsmart. If your thinking bout buying it,don't. It doesn't work. Then I was told about sulphur and how fleas hate it. I bought some brewers Yeast that has sulphur in it as an ingrediant and also got some advantage frontline plus and now my Puppy  is Happy again. He doesn't Bark and wake up the neighborhood cause he's not frustrated anymore and I'm sure the neighbors are even happier from this. Right now he is sleeping soundly in the front yard under a large oak shade tree,and I believe I even herd him snoring since it's been so long since I actually saw him sleep. Poor fella,he's gotta be wore out. As far as the fleas in the house,maybe if you sprinkled the carpet down with 7 dust and scrubbed it in for a day before you vaccumed it up,that might work. Not sure,cause I don't have a dog in the fight. He's flea free and happy.


----------



## superhog

20 mule team borax in the carpet let it stay a few days and vaccum.It is safe to use in the house.It dryes the fleas out.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

grouper throat said:


> I was thinking you can still buy diazinon for residential use at home depot, lowes, and TSC? I have a few non-commercial size bottles in the shed that I know I caught on sale at one of those places within the past year.
> 
> Anyways, I would try the Liquid Sevin if I were you. As long as you read the label carefully and follow it you should be fine. A second choice of mine that would probably be overkill and could be toxic for indoor use (might not be so good if you have cats around though) is Permethrin.



Diazinion and Dursban were taken off the market by the EPA 10 years ago,  you might have something else if you bought it in the last year. If you do still have some diazinion its worth its weight in gold none of the new products are as effect as diazinion and dursban.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> BAYER TREE AND SHRUB ON THE DOGS BACK IS THE BEST PRODUCT IVE EVER SEEN AND IVE BATTLED FLEAS OFF AND ON FOR YEARS AT SEVERAL DIFFERENT LOCATIONS...ABSOLUTLEY NOT A FLEA ONE ON THE DOGS A DAY AFTER YOU PUT IT ON EM BEEN USING IT FOR 2 YEARS OR SO NOW...BAYER PRODUCTS WORK..FRONTLINE AND SOME OTHERS HAD NO EFFECT ON EM....YOU CAN GET A BIG BOTTLE AT WALMART FOR LIKE $17 , i PUT 15CCS ON MY COONDOGS MIGHT WANNA DO LESS FOR SMALLER DOG..



Bayer changed the formula this year, it no longer contains 1.47% Imidacloprid (the ingredient in Frontline) it was reduced in this years formula to something like .75%. Has anybody tried it? Is it still as effective? I still have 1/2 a bottle but already thinking about it. And if anybody is wondering  the Bayer with 1.47 Imidacloprid is the bomb for fleas, does a great job for pennies when compared to Frontline or Advantix


----------



## waddler

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Bayer changed the formula this year, it no longer contains 1.47% Imidacloprid (the ingredient in Frontline) it was reduced in this years formula to something like .75%. Has anybody tried it? Is it still as effective? I still have 1/2 a bottle but already thinking about it. And if anybody is wondering  the Bayer with 1.47 Imidacloprid is the bomb for fleas, does a great job for pennies when compared to Frontline or Advantix



Fertilome still makes it. 1.47% Imidacloprid


----------



## Nannyman

Wow I dont know where to start. 1st dont use Sevin dust. Inhaled pesticides are much more dangerous than any other. For you or your dog. Also insects get immune to Carbamates(Sevin) faster than other insecticides. Flea eggs can lay dormant for years so when you think you got em under control think again. You must treat over and over again. Use the indoor products indoors and the outdoor product outdoors. Precor is the growth regulator and should be used with an indoor insecticide for your carpets and baseboards. You dont want to use it outdoors as it will break down too fast.  Look for spots your pet lays. This will be a hot spot. Vaccum lots cause it spurs the emergence of adult fleas so they can be killed and vaccumed. Outside I like any of the product that are also labeled as Termiticides. They are formulated to bond to soil.
Now for the key. 
GET THE ANIMALS OUT OF THE DIRT.
Many will say they can't. I say you choose not to.
The flea will reproduce more rapidly, under your house or shed or what ever, than any other place. Seal off your crawlspace and any other area that the animals lay and you will be on your way to being flea free.
1 thing more. The walmart brand of frontline is good and cheaper than name brand. If you have more than 1 dog get the bigger size dog package and split it among your dogs. It all cost the same even though you can treat a 75lb dog with it.

John


----------



## xjd33x

Second on the Borax. Wash everything with it. Sprinkle in the carpet and vaccum. I even use it in my dog's beds.


----------



## donnie mac

when u could get 10% sevin, it worked great. The 5% is not as good.


----------

